# Leupold VX3 vs Meopta Pro



## BBRASH (Nov 21, 2007)

I need to put some new glass on one of my backup guns. Looking for opinions on the Leupold VX3 3x10x50 vs the Meopta Pro 3x10x50. I have the Meostar on one of my guns and love it, just looking for something a little cheaper for this gun. I like the VX3's but have never owned a Meo Pro. Low light conditions are my primary concern. Any thoughts or experience on these or any others would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

I would say the meopta. scotts in jay had the zeiss conquest 3-12 x 56 with 30 mm tube on sale for $649 which is only about $100 more. I bought one and love it.


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

I have a vx-3 50mm on a bar and a 4-12 50mm meopro on a a-bolt. I took both to a shooting house to test them in a real life hunting situation last week and saw a 1 inch spike,i watched him until dark taking turns with both scopes.the meopro lasted just a little bit longer than the vx3, but not by much.They are both good ,but if was going to by another I would go with the meopro.


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

BOGIA said:


> I have a vx-3 50mm on a bar and a 4-12 50mm meopro on a a-bolt. I took both to a shooting house to test them in a real life hunting situation last week and saw a 1 inch spike,i watched him until dark taking turns with both scopes.the meopro lasted just a little bit longer than the vx3, but not by much.They are both good ,but if was going to by another I would go with the meopro.


Glad you did this. I have been wanting to do this very test. Now I want to do one with meostar vs conquest


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

I have both scopes you are talking about. The meopta is a lot clearer, but I think the vx3 seems to gather more light. I would have to go with the meopro. Mines a 4x12x50 and I love it!


----------



## BBRASH (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for all the input. I was leaning towards the Meopta. Makes me feel better about it now.


----------

